#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  What are small changes you want to make in a sport that would change it completely?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We all have our own favourite sports. It's a place where we can forget about our busy life, escape from our problems, and enjoy our favourite teams playing. Though, there are so many great features of sports that dont mean there aren't any things we'd change. Even though most rules and features of sports are nearly flawless there are a few things that we'd like to see some changes. Guys, what are small changes you want to make in a sport that would change it completely?

----------

